# 12 Marines identified in CH-53E helicopter incident over Hawaii



## medicchick (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm surprised there wasn't a thread already.  RIP.

12 missing Marines identified after helicopters crash in Hawaii

Search and rescue efforts continue for twelve U.S. Marines after their two CH-53E Super Stallion helicopters impacted the water off the coast of Oahu's Waimea Bay along the North Shore the evening of January 14.

The twelve Marines are:

Maj. Shawn M. Campbell, 41, College Station, Texas.

Capt. Brian T. Kennedy, 31, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.

Capt. Kevin T. Roche, 30, St. Louis, Missouri.

Capt. Steven R. Torbert, 29, Florence, Alabama.

Sgt. Dillon J. Semolina, 24,Chaska, Minnesota.

Sgt. Adam C. Schoeller, 25, Gardners, Pennsylvania.

Sgt. Jeffrey A. Sempler, 22, Woodruff, South Carolina.

Sgt. William J. Turner, 25, Florala, Alabama.

Cpl. Matthew R. Drown, 23, Spring, Texas.

Cpl. Thomas J. Jardas, 22, Fort Myers, Florida.

Cpl. Christopher J. Orlando, 23, Hingham, Massachusetts.

Lance Cpl. Ty L. Hart, 21, Aumsville, Oregon.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 17, 2016)

RIP My Young Brothers.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 17, 2016)

Fair winds and following seas, gentlemen.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 17, 2016)

Till Valhalla warriors....

M.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 17, 2016)

Damn....Rest in Peace men


----------



## metalmom (Jan 17, 2016)

I thought they were still searching.Didnt realize the final outcome.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 18, 2016)

Damn. 
Fair winds and following seas, Marines.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 18, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Marines.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 18, 2016)

Rest In Peace, my Brothers!


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 18, 2016)

I hate training accidents.
Fair winds and following sea.
Til Valhal!


----------



## Rapid (Jan 18, 2016)

12 good men... a horrible loss.

Rest in Peace, Marines.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 20, 2016)

Coast Guard has formally ended the search. 

Rest in Peace gentleman. 

Semper Fi

Search for 12 Marines ends without finding survivors after helicopters crash


----------



## x SF med (Jan 20, 2016)

Rest Easy Marines, may you find peace.


----------



## CDG (Jan 20, 2016)

Fuck.

RIP Marines.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2016)

I happened upon this small bio on each of the fallen. Odd as it sounds, I was terrified of airplanes but always felt safest and most at peace in a helicopter. 

You are not forgotten men. 

Details about 12 Marines in Hawaii helicopter crash


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 22, 2016)

Rest easy Marines.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 22, 2016)

Rest in peace, Marines.


----------

